# Claude Goudinel wrote Psalms or French chanson genra im confused



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Claude Goudimel wrote Psalms or French chanson genra im confused*

His psalm curiously sound like french chanson, that are obviously religious, what i mean is i heard psalms before but the format Goudimel use is the one of French chansons genra, is it a bit od or it's
normally french chansons were secular but whit mister Goudimel there not.

What your impression in all of this if my statement of accurated?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice find, I'd never heard Goudimel's psalms before and I'm liking what I'm hearing a lot. I have a recording by Michel Corboz with a mass, but I never got into it - the recording is valuable for me because it includes some Sweelinck organ music played by Xavier Darasse.


----------

